# Ipv2



## Zuzu88 (22/8/14)

Howzit peeps... Any idea who has IPV2's in stock?


----------



## Smoke187 (22/8/14)

vape club has
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...t-that-supplies-the-power/products/ipv-v2-50w


----------



## Zuzu88 (22/8/14)

Okay thanks smoke187....are they the only retailers that has stock?


----------



## Smoke187 (22/8/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Okay thanks smoke187....are they the only retailers that has stock?


 
Yip, so far they are the only 1's that I know who has stock on hand.


----------



## Zuzu88 (22/8/14)

Thanks bro


----------



## JakesSA (22/8/14)

If you are interested in one, I've got a few 35A Efests available now to ship with them.


----------

